# Accordance vs. Bibleworks



## tellville (Dec 12, 2008)

Has anyone used both? Which one do you think is better? In particular for Bible translation. Also, which has the better interface?

-----Added 12/12/2008 at 04:57:14 EST-----

I've heard that you can link the biblical text to different modules. So, for example, I could have say, the Greek text up. I could type in Matthew 5, the greek text would come up and in the other windows I could have the NET Bible notes come up and in another window a map or graphic relevant to the text would come up. Is that true?


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm not familiar with those softwares. Surely they can link like that. Logos has been like that forever.


----------



## tellville (Dec 12, 2008)

I know BibleWorks does not link like that. It has what I call a "very inconvenient interface." 

If anyone also knows Pradis I am hoping that Accordance is like that in its linking of windows.


----------



## caddy (Dec 12, 2008)

Thinking of selling my BW7 as I may be going MAC...

Need to find out again what works on MACs


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Dec 12, 2008)

Here is a thorough review of Accordance 8 from a third party perspective:
Accordance Review

Blessings,


----------

